# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Μegabacteria

## gianisz

Παιδια ευχαριστω που με δεχτηκατε στο  club. Εχω μια καρδερινα που διαγνωστικε απο πτηνιατρο με μεγκαβακτηριο.
Μου συνεστησε νισταμισιν για 28 μερες. Σημερα βρισκετε στην 21 μερα αλλα παροτι ειναι ζωηρη δεν τις εχει φυγει
Το φουσκομα. Να συνεχεισω την αγωγη η να αλλαξω την θεραπεια?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

Kαλως ηρθες Γιαννη στην παρεα ! 

αν και νυστατινη ειναι γενικα ηπιο αντιμυκωτικο φαρμακο , ο γιατρος σου για να σου τη συστησει ισως εχει την γνωση οτι δινει αποτελεσματα .Υπαρχει αναφορα σε ξενες κτηνιατρικες σελιδες , οτι σε καρδερινες ειχε αποτελεσμα σε καποια ερευνα , δεν εχω περισσοτερα στοιχεια 

Αν με τον γιατρο σου δεν εχεις καποια αλλη συσταση για αλλη αγωγη και με δεδομενο οτι ακομα εχεις προβλημα , βαλε φωτο της κοιλιας  του πουλιου με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα 


*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum (δες τον τελευταιο εναλλακτικο πιο ευκολο τροπο του πρωτου ποστ , πριν δοκιμασεις τους αλλους )* να δουμε την κατασταση του και αναλογα θα τα πουμε για φαρμακα .Ειναι θετικο οτι το πουλακι εχει κινητικοτητα .Εκτος απο μη νωχελικοτητα , παρατηρεις αν ειναι περισσοτερο φουσκωμενο το πτερωμα του απο αλλα πουλακια;

----------


## gianisz

Ναι εχει περισσοτερο φουσκωμα απο τα υπολοιπα. 
Βεβαια οχι τοσο οσο στην αρχη υπαρχει μια βελτιωση
Αλλα μετα απο 21 μερες θερσπεια περιμενα κατι καλλιτερο.
Η γιατρος ειπε βεβαια να περιμενουμε 28 μερες
 και μετα θα κανουμε εκ νεου εξεταση κουτσουλιας.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη να δουμε φωτο . Επισης να μας πεις (οταν την δουμε ) αν η διογκωση ηταν αρκετα μεγαλυτερη ή ελαχιστα μεγαλυτερη απο οσο τωρα  .

----------


## gianisz



----------


## gianisz



----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αυτο που διακρινω εγω , δεν ειναι διογκωση σαν μπαλακι δεξια οπως κοιταμε .Yπαρχει απλα μια μικρη διογκωση του συκωτιου .Ισως μια ανεπαισθητη μικρη διογκωση να φαινεται στη δευτερη φωτο 













Υπηρχε αρχικα εικονα δεξια στο πουλι σαν μπαλακι , εστω μικροτερο απ αυτο που βλεπουμε στην πιο κατω φωτο  (ειναι απο περιπτωση αλλου μελους που το megabacteria δινει ξεκαθαρο συμπτωμα ) ; Αν ναι και εισαι σιγουρος , τοτε το φαρμακο εχει φερει βελτιωση .Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν ειναι οριστικη οταν πλησιαζεις προς το τελος της αγωγης μετα απ τοσες μερες και υπαρχουν ιχνη διογκωσης (ισως ) . Αν οχι τοτε μπορει το megabacteria να ανιχνευτηκε πραγματικα αλλα οχι σε ενταση τετοια που να σου δημιουργει μπαλακι . Προσπαθησε να θυμηθεις

----------


## gianisz

Δημητρη σ ευχατιστω για την αμεση απαντηση.
Την κοιλια λογω απειριας δεν την ειδα, μονο η γιατρος.
Να περιμενω να τελειωση η θεραπεια και θα τις το παω παλι μου ειπε
Ενας αλλος εμπειρος μου ειπε οτι εχει κοκκιδια και νσ δωσω 
Baycox. Εσυ τι λες?
Ευχαριστω και συγνωμη που σε ζαλιζω

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχει σαφη εικονα κοκκιδιων .Ενας μικρος ερεθισμος του συκωτιου υπαρχει , οχι ασυνηθιστος σε καρδερινες .Αν ηταν κοκκιδια τοσο διαστημα χωρις κοκκιδιοστατικο , θα ειχες πρησμενα εντερα .Οχι να μην δωσεις κατι προς το παρον εκτος της αγωγη του γιατρου και να εχουμε καθε 2ημερο ή 3ημερο εστω εικονα του πουλιου απο κατω και να πιασεις αν γινεται το πουλακι , να δεις οταν αναπνεει αν διογκωνεται δεξια σαν μπαλακι

----------


## gianisz

Το εβγαλα και βιντεο οταν αναπνεει αλλα δεν μπορω νατο ανεβασω
Μεσω imgur. Μονο φοτο ανεβαζει. Μεσω τηλεφωνου προσπαθω οχι απο ps

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω ξερεις το προφιλ μου στο fb  . Στειλτο μου αν μπορεις εκει με πμ

----------


## gianisz

Δεν το ξερω το προφιλ σου δημητρη

----------


## jk21

Ειμαι ο Δημητρης Καραγεωργος που σου απαντησε στην αναφορα σου για τη νυστατινη στα << σποροφαγα >>

----------


## jk21

δεν ειδα μετακινηση σε μπαλακι στο βιντεο του Γιαννη που μου στειλε αλλα οταν εκεινος μετακινει την καμερα , σαν να δειχνει καποια διογκωση δεξια στο σημειο που σταματησα αλλα ισως μας μπερδευει και η καμερα και καποια πουπουλα στο σημειο εκεινο που δειχνουν σαν σκουρες σκιες 

Γνωμη μου ειναι να συνεχισει την αγωγη του γιατρου και ενδιαμεσα να μην παρεμβουμε αλλα να εχουμε ανα 2ημερο την εξελιξη ωστε αν κατι δειξει να χειροτερευει , τοτε να παει σε ισχυροτερο φαρμακο (ειτε μετα αν υπαρχει ακομα προβλημα )

----------


## gianisz



----------


## gianisz



----------


## gianisz

Παιδια μετα απο 28 μερες θεραπεια απο μεγαβακτηρια
Σε καρδερινα με νυσταμισιν δεν εχει φυγη τελειως
το φουσκωμα και η κοιλια του ειναι οπως θα δειτε
Στιςφωτο παρακατω.
Μπορει ο δημητρης η οποιο παιδι ξερει να
μου πει τη συμβαινει

----------


## gianisz



----------


## gianisz



----------


## gianisz



----------


## jk21

Γιαννη συγχενευσα το θεμα με το αλλο που ειχες ανοιξει για το ιδιο πουλακι .Οπως το περιμενα , το Nystamycin που για candida σε δοσολογια  0.075 + 0.075 ml συνολο (συμφωνα με συσταση πτηνιατρου που ειχα καποτε οταν υπαρχει 100 % candida σε πουλι 22.5 γρ  αλλα ειχα διασταυρωσει οτι τοσο πηγαινε σε αυτο το βαρος και απ συστασεις γιατρων σε αλλα μελη μας )     0.15 ml αδιαλυτο στο στομα σε μια μερα  ειναι δραστικοτατο , για megabacteria στη δοσολογια κιολας που εχω μαθει οτι σου συστηθηκε να δινεις , δεν εκανε κατι μονιμο 

Ξεκινας αμεσα αγωγη  με fungustatin οπως και στο αλλο πουλακι     υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## gianisz

Παιδια γεια σας
Καρδερινα διαπιστωμενη με μεγαβακτηρισ κσι θεραπεια με νυσταμισιν
28 μερρς θα σας παραθεσω φωτο.
Και επομενες φωτο με θεραπεια αλλη του δημητρη 5 μερα σε συνολο 12.
Παρσκαλω την αποψη σας.

----------


## gianisz



----------


## gianisz



----------


## gianisz



----------


## jk21

Παμε καλα , οπως θα ειδες και μονος σου .Συνεχιζεις μεχρι 12η μερα

----------


## gianisz

Το βλεπω δημητρη.
Στο τελος θα με κανεις πτηνιατρο.
Φωτο να βγαλω στο τελος της θερΠειας η νωριτερα?
Φοβαμαι να τα πιανω συνεχεια για το στρες

----------


## Nenkeren

Απο τη στιγμη που βλεπεις βελτιωση το ξαναπιανεις στο τελος της θεραπειας κατα τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## jk21

Πτηνιατρος δεν ειμαι εγω , δεν θα κανω και σενα . Στο << τελος >>  σημασια εχει να γνωριζουμε ολοι περισσοτερο τα πουλια μας και σε αυτο ναι , θελω να συμβαλλω και μια κινηση ειναι να βλεπουμε εδω δημοσια τα προβληματα . Ασθενειων , διαβιωσης , αναπαραγωγης  κλπ  . Δεν εχει μελλον η εκτροφη καρδερινα αν δεν << ειμαστε στο εμεις >> 

http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/s...323/2178,7997/

----------


## gianisz

Αν γνωριζα το φορουμ νωριτερα τωρα θα ημουν πολυ καλλιτερος.

----------


## jk21

Αν γνωριζες το φορουμ νωριτερα , τωρα μπορει να νομιζες οτι τα ξερεις ολα και να μην ησουν καν εδω  ... Ελαχιστα γνωριζουμε ακομα  . Αν το φορουμ δεν ειναι ζωντανο , δεν προκειται να τα μαθουμε και εσυ αυτη τη στιγμη βοηθας να ειναι 

Ουτε εγω θελω να ξαναπιανεις αδικα το πουλακι , ομως θα θελα μια ακομα την 9η προς 10ημερα . Το μπαλακι εχει φυγει κατα πολυ αλλα θελω να δω οτι το ελαχιστο συκωτακι που  υπαρχει (και υπηρχε εστω ψιλοκρυμμενο ) δεν θα επεκταθει (για αλλους λογους και αιτιες που μαλλον δεν υπαρχουν απλα να ειμαστε σιγουροι )

----------


## gianisz

Ειμαι στην 10 μερα φουνγκοστατιν
.
Νομιζω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα. Την 5 μερα θεραπειαε νομιζω ηταν καλλιτερα.
Μπορει να λεω βλακειες. Δημητρη εσυ θα μου πεις.

----------


## gianisz



----------


## gianisz



----------


## gianisz



----------


## jk21

η κοιλια η σημερινη






σε σχεση με πριν 5 μερες




μαλλον πιο φυσιολογικη δειχνει και λιγοτερο διογκωμενη (το συκωτι δεν ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη το μειζον προβλημα  αλλα δεξια δειχνει διαφορετικο χρωμα και μαλλον ειναι απο το στομαχι που προβαλλει )  ομως στο βιντεο δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω αν υπαρχει ενταση στην κοιλια απ την αναπνοη ή μετακινουμενο μπαλακι . Το ξαναβλεπουμε την πεμπτη το βραδυ , για να δουμε πως θα συνεχισεις  . 

Απο διαθεση ή κελαηδησμα εχει καποια διαφορα;

----------


## gianisz

Δημητρη οχι δεν βλεπω καμμια διαφορα διαθεσης.
Μπορει μετα απο 28 μερες νυσταμισιν και 12 φυνγκστατιν να παρει και αλλη αγωγη?
Αντεχει?

----------


## amatina

Μάλλον τοξοπλάσμωση έχει, από κανά δυο σημεία που βλέπω.

----------


## jk21

Μιχαλη μηπως εννοεις ατοξοπλασμωση ; γιατι δεν γνωριζω το toxoplasma ( toxoplasma gondii γνωστο παρασιτο σε τετραποδα επικινδυνο για εγκυους )  να διαβοιει στα πουλια μας 

Αν ναι , εκτος απ το συκωτι , απο τη στιγμη μαλιστα που δεν υπαρχουν πρησμενα εντερα  ( η οποια διογκωση στην παλιοτερη δευτερη φωτο εχει φυγει χωρις αντιβιοτικο ή κοκκιδιοστατικο )   πως το βλεπεις σαν ατοξοπλασμα και οχι καποιο βακτηριο ή διατροφικη ενοχληση στο συκωτι;  γιατι το atoxoplasma αναπτυσσεται στα εντερα και περνα μετα μεσω αιματος σε συκωτι και πνευμονα .

----------


## Nenkeren

Μονο εγω βλεπω διογκωμενο εντερο?

----------


## jk21

Moνο πανω αριστερα δειχνει λιγο ναι .Δεξια απλα ειναι η πιεση απο το συκωτι  ψηλα και χαμηλα μαλλον το μπαλακι εσωτερικα που δειχνει σαν << συνορο >> εντερου 

Γνωμη μου ειναι αν με το τελος του fungustatine δεν εχει εξαφανισθει  το μπαλακι αλλα ειναι και ευδιακριτο το εντερο , να συνεχισει με esb3 για 5 μερες και αν και τοτε το μπαλακι δεν εχει φυγει (χωρις φαρμακο για αυτο  ) στο τελος του esb3 , τοτε να ξαναδωσει ισως λιγο πιο πυκνη δοση

----------


## NickKo

Οχι φαινεται και στο βιντεο βσκ το βιντεο δειχνει τη πληρη εικονα της κοιλιας ...... το εντερο ομως κλπ κλπ πρεπει ν ειναι αποτελεσμα του μεγαβακτηριου .... μη ξεχνας οτι ειναι καπου στο στομαχι και επηρεαζει ολο το γαστρεντερολογικο 
δε ξερω για ποσες μερες κλπ κλπ και πως προκυπτει η θεραπεια (διαβασα οτι θελει 30 μερες για να φυγουν ολα τα στελεχη του οργανισμου που δν προκαλουν προβλημα .. τωρα δοσεις κλπ κλπ δν εχω ιδεα)
Παντως μετα τη θεραπεια οπως και να χει αφου καθισει το πουλακι αν δε φτιαξει εντος λιγων μερων τελειως η κοιλια θα προτεινα να το ξαναδει και ο πτηνιατρος και εμεις .. 
Περαστικα του ευχομαι

HelloWorld

----------


## jk21

Ναι ειναι σχεδον 25 μερες η αγωγη Νικο .Με αμφοτερικινη .Ομως δεν εχω επιστημονικη επισφραγιση σε χρηση φλουκοναζολης τοσες ημερες οποτε συνηθως δινω για 12 μερες και εφοσον υπαρχει εξαφανιση του συμπτωματος (γιατι το μπαλακι ειναι συμπτωμα , οχι διαγνωση επιστημονικη , που εκεινη κοιτα την πληρη εξαφανιση του μυκητα στην κουτσουλια ) προτεινω επαναληψη αλλων 12 , ενα μηνα μετα το τελος της πρωτης αγωγης , ωστε να μην πιεστει ο οργανισμος απ τυχον παρενεργειες της φλουκοναζολης για μακρυ διαστημα . Αν και η αμφοτερικινη ειναι οχι αθωα ουσια ,εκει υπαρχει κατι επισημο ... για τη φλουκοναζολη οχι 


Οταν δεν υποχωρει , προτεινω μικρη αυξηση της δοσης  και συνηθως τοτε περνα .Σπανια δεν εχει υποχωρησει 


Πιστευω και γω οτι το εντερακι εχει σχεση με ενοχληση απο το megabacteria , ειτε γιατι δεν ειναι εντονο κοκκιδιωσης ή μικροβιου , ειτε γιατι δεν βλεπω ερυθροτητα στην κοιλια που συνηθως υπαρχει στα κοκκιδια . Ομως δεν μπορουμε σε καρδερινα να αποκλεισουμε τα κοκκιδια (αυξηση λογω στρες απο την πιεση του οργανισμου απο το μεγαμπακτηρια και οχι απο αυτονομη αλλη αιτια )

----------


## NickKo

> Ναι ειναι σχεδον 25 μερες η αγωγη Νικο .Με αμφοτερικινη .Ομως δεν εχω επιστημονικη επισφραγιση σε χρηση φλουκοναζολης τοσες ημερες οποτε συνηθως δινω για 12 μερες και εφοσον υπαρχει εξαφανιση του συμπτωματος (γιατι το μπαλακι ειναι συμπτωμα , οχι διαγνωση επιστημονικη , που εκεινη κοιτα την πληρη εξαφανιση του μυκητα στην κουτσουλια ) προτεινω επαναληψη αλλων 12 , ενα μηνα μετα το τελος της πρωτης αγωγης , ωστε να μην πιεστει ο οργανισμος απ τυχον παρενεργειες της φλουκοναζολης για μακρυ διαστημα . Αν και η αμφοτερικινη ειναι οχι αθωα ουσια ,εκει υπαρχει κατι επισημο ... για τη φλουκοναζολη οχι 
> 
> 
> Οταν δεν υποχωρει , προτεινω μικρη αυξηση της δοσης  και συνηθως τοτε περνα .Σπανια δεν εχει υποχωρησει 
> 
> 
> Πιστευω και γω οτι το εντερακι εχει σχεση με ενοχληση απο το megabacteria , ειτε γιατι δεν ειναι εντονο κοκκιδιωσης ή μικροβιου , ειτε γιατι δεν βλεπω ερυθροτητα στην κοιλια που συνηθως υπαρχει στα κοκκιδια . Ομως δεν μπορουμε σε καρδερινα να αποκλεισουμε τα κοκκιδια (αυξηση λογω στρες απο την πιεση του οργανισμου απο το μεγαμπακτηρια και οχι απο αυτονομη αλλη αιτια )


Α οκ, μια χαρα τα τσεκαρα  ξερεις τι διαβασμα ριχνω ..
Ναι αυτο εννοουσα κ εγω γ τ κοκιδια .. τελοσπαντων να δουμε πως θα παει μετα το τελος της αγωγης και βλεπουμε .. ευχομαι να μη χρειαστει τπτ .. 

HelloWorld

----------


## gianisz

Μετσ απο εξεταση σε πτηνηατρο το πουλι βρεθηκε 
καθαρο απο μεγαβακτηριο και κοκκιδια.
Το μονο που μου ειπε να δωσω ηπατοσιλ για το συκωτη
Για μερικες μερες. 
Ευχαριστω τα παιδια για την βοηθεια και κυριως τον δημητρη.
Το μονο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν μπορω να το βγαλω απο καραντινα
και να το βαλω με αλλο πουλι.

----------


## jk21

Την επαναληπτικη μετα απο 1 μηνα με fungustatin , θα σου προτεινα ομως να την δωσεις  . Στην κουτσουλια εμφανιζεται οταν ειναι σε σοβαρη παθογονα μορφη , αλλιως διαβοιει απλα στον προστομαχο στο οριο του με το στομαχι 


Δωσε φυσικα το σκευασμα για το συκωτι και εχε το νου σου για τη συμπεριφορα του γιατι υπηρχε μια υποψια διογκωσης αριστερα (ισως απο μικροβιο;  ισως λογω της οχλησης που το επιασες; ) που αν δεν εγινε και το συντομο αρχικο gram stain τεστ (οχι αναλυτικη καλλιεργεια αλλα ενα τεστ στην κουτσουλια που δειχνει οτι κατι υπαρχει και το ψαχνουν μετα με καλλιεργεια )

https://labtestsonline.org/tests/gram-stain




> To detect the presence and identify the general type of bacteriaor sometimes fungi (microbes) in a sample taken from the site of a suspected infection; to generally classify bacteria grown in culture so that further identification tests can be performed and appropriate treatment given


η εξεταση για megabacteria εγινε σε φρεσκια κουτσουλια;

----------


## gianisz

Νσι δημητρη με φρεσκια κουτσουλια. 15 λεπτων περιπου.
 Δλδ σε ενα μηνα παλι fun... ?

----------


## jk21

Η δικια μου αποψη αυτη ειναι  . Οταν υπαρχει και πτηνιατρος σαφως θα εχεις και την αποψη του 

Ειναι το ιδιο ατομο που σου ειχε δωσει την αγωγη με nystamysin υποθετω; γνωριζε οτι στο τελος της αγωγης εκεινης δεν υπηρξε  οπτικο εξαφανισμα των συμπτωματων ; την χρηση fungustatin ;

----------


## gianisz

Ναι. Η ιδια γιατρος ηταν. Υποθετω ξερεις ποια ειναι.
Την χρηση  fun...  της το ειπσ. Την κοιλια του την ειδε,τι να πω?

----------


## jk21

αν ηξερε οτι δεν ειχα δραση το αλλο φαρμακο και εμαθε για το fungustatin (αρα ειναι ενημερη της εξελιξης ) ολα οκ 


Προσωπικα επειδη δεν γνωριζω εγκριτα αν και με φλουκοναζολη απαιτουνται τοσες ημερες οσες αμφοτερικινη , δεν ξερω αν μονο 12 αρκουν ή χρειαζεσαι οσο και η αμφοτερικινη οποτε θα ελεγα να κανεις επαναληψη μετα απο 1 μηνα , με δεδομενο οτι δεν με εχουν ενημερωσει ποτε για παρενεργειες απο επαναληψη 

Σε μια βδομαδα αν ολα δειχνουν οκ ή νωριτερα αν κατι οχι , βγαλε και μια απ κατω να δουμε πως ειναι

----------


## gianisz

Οκ δημητρη.
Τωρα τις εστειλα και αυτης μια φωτο να δουμε τι θα πει.
Αν μου απαντηση

----------


## gianisz

Όπως σας είπα και το πρωί ναι υπάρχει ηπατομεγαλία, οπότε σαφώς και δεν ειναι τελείως φυσιολογική η κοιλιακή χώρα, για αυτό και θα δώσουμε τα ηπατοπροστατευτικά! Γενικέ οι αλλοιώσεις δεν θα φύγουν άμεσα! Θα πάρει καιρό μέχρι να επανέλθει πλήρως το ήπαρ και η κοιλιακή χώρα!


Αυτη ειναι η απαντηση της γιατρου.

----------


## gianisz

Παλι φουσκωμενο.
Τι συμβαινει πια?
Μου ειχε πει ο δημητρης να κανω επαναληψη του
Fu...n. αλλα δεν εκανα.
Φωτο

----------


## gianisz



----------


## gianisz



----------


## jk21

H κοιλια ειτε δεν εχει καθολου υποψια για μεγαμπακτηρια ειτε και να εχει , δεν υπαρχει σε βαθμο που το πουλι να είναι με φουσκωμενο πτερωμα και νωχελικο .Με δεδομενο ότι ουτε εντερα βλεπω πρησμενα , αν το πουλι εχει φουσκωσει, το βαζεις σε πολύ ζεστο χωρο και δινεις augmentin ή baytril στο στομα αμεσα .Θυμισε μου ποιο εχεις και αν εχεις δοσολογια στοματος για το συγκεκριμενο 


Ανεξάρτητα απο αυτό  , βαζεις σιγουρα και επαναληπτικη fungustatin  για 12 μερες στο νερο , όπως και την πρωτη φορα

----------


## gianisz

Δημητρη baytril εχω
Δοσολογια δεν εχω

----------


## gianisz

Δημηττη επειδη δρν εχω αλλο χωρο για μονα κλουβια μπορω να το εχω στην κλουβα
μαζι με το θηλυκο. Δλδ αν παρει και το θηλυκο fu...n πειραζει?

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω δοσολογια για το στομα με πμ 

Αυτό που με προβληματιζει τοσο στο να μεινει με το θηλυκο , δεν είναι η χωρις λογο ληψη φαρμακου για εκεινο αλλα το ότι το πουλακι λες ότι εχει φουσκωσει (το φτερωμα υποθετω και όχι την υποψια στην κοιλια ) και μαλλον εχει μικροβιο με αυξημένες πιθανότητες να είναι μεταδοτικο . Δεν εχεις για το αρρωστο καποιο μικρο κλουβακι; δεν χρειαζεται μεγαλο οσο είναι φουσκωμενο

----------


## gianisz

Δημητρη πηγα το απογευμα πτηνιατρο 2 πουλια γιατι φουσκωσε
και αλλο πουλι που ειχε μεγαβακτηριο αν θυμασαι.
Θεν βρηκε μεγαβακτηριο αλλα βρηκε σε ενα πολλα κοκκιδια.
Και μου ειπε να δωσω σε ολα τα πουλια μου baicox 1 ml σε ενα
Λιτρο νερο για 5 μερες και μετα επατοσιλ.
Φανταζομαι τωρα βλεπεις ΑΕΚ

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι να αρκει το baycox μονο και σε δοση 1 ml στο 1 λιτρο νερο  . Σε αποτομα φουσκωματα (εκτος αν προκειται για πουλια που ο ιδιοκτητης δεν θα προσεχει καθημερινα και βλεπει ξαφνικα τις αλλαγες ) δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι μονο κοκκιδια το προβλημα . Ευχομαι να ειναι μονο κοκκιδια και οχι παραλληλο μικροβιο

Για την δοσολογια ισχυει οτι βλεπεις στις οδηγιες της εταιριας





Αν οι καρδερινες σου πινουν νερο περισσοτερο απο 11  με 12 ωρες αυτη την εποχη , τοτε ειναι επαρκης  . Να θυμισω οτι το φαρμακο προοριζεται απο την εταιρια κυριως για την πτηνοτροφια που σε κοτες << παχυνσης >> ειναι γνωστο οτι δεν τηρουνται συνηθως και τα φυσιολογικοτερα ωραρια διαβιωσης . Δεν θα μπω ομως σε διαδικασια να ερμηνευσω την 24ωρη χορηγηση περαιτερω απ την εταιρια .Θα πω απλα οτι αν για 8 ωρες χορηγηση ειναι 3 ml στο λιτρο για 12 ωρες δεν μπορει να πεφτει στο 1 ml . Αυτα με το απλο μου μυαλο , οχι ενος πτηνιατρου που μπορει να ξερει κατι αλλο και να το ερμηνευει διαφορετικα ... τι να σου πω ....

----------


## gianisz

Νομιζω καποτε μου ειχεε πει 1.5ml και εβαλσ λιγο παραπανω

----------


## jk21

> Νομιζω καποτε μου ειχ*εε*


Σου ειχα ή σου ειχε πει; αν σου ειχε πει , πραξε οπως νομιζεις 

Αν σου ειχα πει (που δεν το νομιζω ) θα προτιμουσα το λιγοτερο 2 ml στο λιτρο και οχι πανω απ 2μισυ

----------


## dikai

Έχουμε κάποια εξέλιξη;

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gianisz

Μια χαρα φαινετε το πουλι εδω και καιρο.
Θα δουμε

----------


## jk21

Πηρε μονο baycox ; σε τι δοσολογια τελικα; Οποτε μπορεις μας βαζεις κοιλια

----------


## gianisz

Δημητη την τελευταια φορα που τον πηγα πτηνιατρο μεγαβακτηριο δεν υπηρχε
αλλα βρηκε κοκκιδια.
του εδωσα οπως μου ειπε baycox για 5 μερες. 1 ml  σε 1 λιτρο μου ειπε
εγω εβαλα 1.5.
Τωρα εδω και 10 μερες φαινεται αστερι, ξεφουσκωτο ζωηρο.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχω δει κοιλια γιατι τα εχω σκισει και στρεσαρονται
συνεχεια

----------


## gianisz

Μια και συζηταμε εδω δημητρη να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο σε ζευγαρια
Ποσες μερες την βδομαδα δινεις αυγοτροφη αυτην την εποχη?

----------


## jk21

Εκ του αποτελεσματος , αν δεν δοθηκε τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο baycox (μηπως ειχες δωσει ριγανελαιο ή κατι σχετικο ; )  το πουλι πιθανον εδειχνε αρρωστο απο κοκκιδια .Αν και η εικονα της κοιλιας του τελευταια φορα , σιγουρα δεν εδειχνε κοκκιδιωση σε βαθμο να δημιουργει φουσκωμα στο πουλι (οταν ανορθωνουν το πτερωμα ή εχουν απωλεια βαρους απο ασθενεια και κοιτανε να συγκρατησουν  ενεργεια ή εχουν πυρετο  που σε κοκκιδιωση που δεν εχει δημιουργησει εμφανες πρηξιμο στα εντερα δεν ειναι αναμενομενο ... ) . Σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερα αφου εχει αυτη τη διαθεση , ευχομαι να ειναι καλη και η εικονα απο κατω


Παντα δινω αυγοτροφη Γιαννη .Απλα αλλη περιοδο βαζω περισσοτερο αυγα στη συνταγη και  αλλη λιγοτερα .Επισης τα ιδια τα πουλια αλλοτε εχουν περισσοτερη ορεξη , αλλοτε λιγοτερη αλλα δεν ειναι στανταρ αυτη η εποχη για ολα τα πουλια ,  για να πεις οτι την ταδε εποχη εχουν μικροτερες αναγκες

----------

